# Tory Burch Boots - Do they fit true to size?



## CoutureObsessed

I apologize if this has been asked before - I am at a loss without the search function ush:!!

I am planning to order the Tory Burch Whitney Bootie, but I've never purchased Tory Burch boots before and was curious if anyone knows how the sizing runs. TIA!!


----------



## mssmelanie

I don't know about the sizing of boots but those are hot!


----------



## jennylovexo

Did you order them?


----------



## CoutureObsessed

No, not yet .  They're on pre-order at NM and Bergdorf's and I've been going back and forth about what size to get.  I'm afraid that if I choose wrong, then by the time they come in (I think they're scheduled for July) all the sizes will be gone and it will be too late to exchange them for the other size !!


----------



## brigadeiro

I saw on net-a-porter that these run 1/2 a size large, and they suggested going 1/2 a size down, hope that helps  I like these too!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I have a pair of her booties and they run big. Definitely size down. Those are hot....I'm going to have to get those.


----------



## jennylovexo

CoutureObsessed said:


> No, not yet . They're on pre-order at NM and Bergdorf's and I've been going back and forth about what size to get. I'm afraid that if I choose wrong, then by the time they come in (I think they're scheduled for July) all the sizes will be gone and it will be too late to exchange them for the other size !!


 
Argh, that's so annoying.  I just went through the same thing w/the revas and the sizes by the time I was done buying them I was   GL I hope it works out for you.  These are sexy boots!!  I  her shoes!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I tried these boots on this weekend and they're gorgeous. I will be getting them tomorrow. I tried on the patent and reg leather and I prefer the reg leather. The size 6 fits really nice. I even had them put the extra padding and they're just perfect. I usually don't wear heels this high but the platform in the front helps. They're very comfortable. BTW, I normally wear size 5-5 1/2 in shoes. Boots, I tend to get size 6 because I like the extra padding for comfort.*

*Couture, did you get these boots? Please show us some modeling pics.*


----------



## tappedout06

Does anyone here own a pair of Tory Burch Uma boots?? I was thinking about buying the croc one's but wanted to know if they run small and if I should size up at all. Thanks ladies!!!!!!


----------



## supermodeldior

idk whether u still need this answered but i own them and the foot size is fine but they run EXTREMELY small through the calves so unless u got sticks.. watch out!


----------



## christinexo

I just ordered the Jackson riding boots and I'm usually a 9 in shoes, but I wear a 9.5 in the Frye's Veronica boots.  They only had 9.5 left in the Tory Burch ones so I got that because I really like them but I don't know if they're going to be too big?  Thanks!


----------



## ahertz

Do you own other TBs? They run TTS. I have these boots in size 10 and wear a 10 in Revas. I wear a 41 in most designer shoes like Prada and Jimmy Choo if that helps.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought the Virginia booties and sized up 1/2, but I always size up 1/2 in boots because I find them to be more comfortable that way.


----------



## mikoism

Is anyone shopping in the Gilt Groupe TB sale right now? I know some of you probably nabbed those boots... I think I'm on the waiting list for about 15 pairs!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Bummer I missed it!!


----------

